# DEEP Heat !!!



## milzy

Hi I've really ripped up my tri's I only did 5 sets on light rope pull down but it was after 6 months off. I never noticed any pain just got loads of blood in them which felt good. 3rd day after & I'm still in energy sapping pain. My question is can I fire some deep heat onto the backs of my arms, will it help? I've heard that ibuprofen gel doesn't really work.

Thanks.

n00b.


----------



## ardsam

Doubt you've ripped them mate just shocked them, try some deep hear can't harm (provided you have tried it before so you don't react to it)

First time I did 21s for biceps I had DOMS for 7-8 days


----------



## Dirk McQuickly

I think the problem with the ibuprofen gel (voltarol) is that it doesn't get deep enough, or so a physio told me. It's available in tablet form, which is better. But then I suppose you could just take ibuprofen in tablet form. Don't know quite where I'm going with this. Feel free to stop me...


----------



## MRSTRONG

to stop the triceps hurting you need to rub deep heat on your knackers


----------



## stevo99

hot water bottle on it as much as possible! simple


----------



## milzy

Our lass came back with some Dog oil. Like vegetable fat. I can't say it really helped all that much.


----------



## Mauntari

Deep heat surely will help you . How about a hot water bottle .

Try it and hope you have your desired results .

chino hills boot camp


----------



## Clubber Lang

if you've damaged something you need ice and compression, putting heat onto a damaged muscle will only inflame the problem, like throwing petrol onto a fire, makes things much worse.

if you watch football, or rugby especially, any player suffers a bad injury they always great treated with ice & compression.


----------



## Fatstuff

How about - MAN UP it's just a touch of doms. Do some light weight high rep tricep work and eat some meat


----------



## milzy

fatmanstan! said:


> How about - MAN UP it's just a touch of doms. Do some light weight high rep tricep work and eat some meat


You are so right! I found using the muscles with DOMS eased off the pain. Leaving them to rest just slows recovery. Protein great for re-build. I just had to work lifting heavy steel with DOMS that's all but soon forgot about it.


----------



## Fullhouse

I love http://www.pharmplexdirect.com/pern...6.html?medicines=213&language=en&currency=GBP

Pernaton Green Lipped Muscle Gel


----------



## milzy

Fullhouse said:


> I love http://www.pharmplexdirect.com/pern...6.html?medicines=213&language=en&currency=GBP
> 
> 
> Pernaton Green Lipped Muscle Gel
> 
> http://www.pharmplexdirect.com/pern...6.html?medicines=213&language=en&currency=GBP


Looks good, but bloody expensive!!


----------



## Fullhouse

Milzeh said:


> Looks good, but bloody expensive!!


I get it on prescription for a hip problem, so free for me


----------



## grantinerfe1436114737

Fullhouse said:


> I love http://www.pharmplexdirect.com/pern...6.html?medicines=213&language=en&currency=GBP
> 
> 
> Pernaton Green Lipped Muscle Gel
> 
> http://www.pharmplexdirect.com/pern...6.html?medicines=213&language=en&currency=GBP


this is a good one, i've used it myself in the past.

ps: someone should tell them to change "muscle" for "mussel" hehe


----------



## milzy

Hang on a prescription is about £7.50 these days? You lift heavy weights but scam the system?


----------



## milzy

Fullhouse said:


> I get it on prescription for a hip problem, so free for me


Hang on a prescription is about £7.50 these days? You lift heavy weights but scam the system?


----------



## Asouf

uhan said:


> to stop the triceps hurting you need to rub deep heat on your knackers


OMG dont be telling him stuff like that !!!

Seriously though.. Try rubbing a little deep heat just inside your sphincter.... Cant say it will help the Tricep DOMS but my god.. itll certainly take your mind off it for a while !!


----------



## Fullhouse

Milzeh said:


> Hang on a prescription is about £7.50 these days? You lift heavy weights but scam the system?


Only upper body and no impact cardio mate, waiting on appointment to see specialist, physico thinks its the capsule surrounding the joint

Oh and prescriptions are free in northern ireland for everyone buddy


----------



## jimmy89

i did this last summer bud to the point everytime i did any exercise involving tricep movement it felt like my arm was broken, i had to take 4 weeks out of training


----------

